# EMT-Basic Student



## markdavis_2 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey All,

My name is Mark Davis. I live in Texas. I am a Current EMT Basic student at Angelina College, in Lufkin. I am excited about finishing my EMT-Basic Education and begiining my Life a a EMT .  Just wanted to say hey to all of yall.

-Mark


----------



## disassociative (Jul 8, 2006)

HI! My name is Johnny and my favorite colour is clear!


----------



## Rangat (Jul 8, 2006)

_Greetings my Marky friend- i am Borris from the Russian special ..._


No ,cant keep that up,
Im Richardt from South Africa, paramedic degree student-
A warm welcome to the mostly US ems community here! Hope u enjoy our discussions and dramatic tales...B) 

regards


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to EMTLife!!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to EMTLife!  Being a student is a lot of fun.  There's lots going on and lots to learn.  

Hope you stick around and keep us updated!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome! Hope you really enjoy it here.  These guys are awesome!!


----------



## disassociative (Jul 9, 2006)

Speaking of which; here is a nice little resource for ya:

http://emtb.com


----------



## HFD EMS (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to EMTlife and the EMS....GOODLUCK!!!!!! B)


----------



## c-spine (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, I'm Sara, just passed my EMT-B course/registry/stuff.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 13, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> HI! My name is Johnny and my favorite colour is clear!



No way...mine too. Well, not really.

Howdy howdy! My name is Liese and I love to shoot the boot. h34r:


----------



## Jon (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to EMTLife - Putting the *Fun* in Dys*fun*ctional since 2004.


----------



## sara567 (Jul 17, 2006)

*welcome...but run before we catch you*

welcome to a life of low pay, less sleep, lots of calories, not enough exercise, and some really awesome times and even better friends.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 17, 2006)

First of all, welcome; you're entering a world where no two days are exactly alike and you can go from boredom to anxiety-attack in the time it takes for your next call to be dispatched. Now, take a good minute and try to capture all that is good with being an EMT. Think of the excitement, the challenges, the sheer "fun-quotient", legally running traffic lights,(c'mon, admit it...) and everything else that drew you to our world. Now, put it in a bottle, cork it really tight, and save it. You'll need it for those 3 a.m. calls to retrieve the same drunk from the same gutter for the second time this week, for the patient who leans over the side of the cot and deposits their entire stomach contents on your clean pants and boots, and for the first time you have to do CPR on a two year old who was found in the bottom of the pool. Don't get me wrong, I love this job. I've done it for a paycheck (as a primary job and as a secondary part of my job as a firefighter). I've done it for free (on a volunteer rescue squad and as a volunteer fireman). I've done it in the snows of Michigan and on the beaches of Florida and South Carolina. What I'm saying is that there will be bad times and good, but try to always remember that you are out there making a difference in the lives of those who summon you for help. You owe it to yourself and others to try to always do the very best you can, and that first impressions are everything in this job. It's OK to be upset, and it's probably important that you do get upset now and then. One of my personal mantras has always been that I will quit caring about being an EMT on the day I stop caring about people. I wish you all the best, and I hope you stop back often; there is more wisdom and experience within the confines of this little corner of the Web than in the pages of any textbook. God Bless....


----------



## emtwannabe (Aug 20, 2006)

I love this place already.......


Jeff


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 23, 2006)

*I'm sorry for the belated post, I missed this thread!  Welcome to EMTLife, this is a great forum! Good luck in class and all your endeavors!  *


----------



## JDFEMS (Aug 23, 2006)

EMTB.com was MY LIFESAVER!!!!!!!!!!!! Got me through SO many late night crams.... As for EMTLife.com,  this site is awesome, it's a place to vent, rant, ask questions, gain knowledge, and generally realize there are other people in the world that know what and how you may feel about a certain situation. The discussions we can't have at home with our loved ones get had here. Please make checking this board a daily ritual in your life (as it has become in mine); just the knowledge that there are people out there that have been new like you and I are (Certed Mar '06 and still boggle at the amount that I don't (and DO) know and don't realize it.) that will answer that one question you maybe didn't feel comfortable asking in the breakroom at work makes getting up and going to work that much easier. Welcome, and I hope you make use of the wonderful and caring resourse that EMTLife.com is.


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 23, 2006)

*haha*


----------



## emtd29 (Aug 24, 2006)

Student, huh???  OK here's some advice

1. Study

2 Practice 

3 ASK QUESTIONS!!!!!

Just remember, the ONLY STUPID QUESTION is the one that is NOT ASKED


Welcome to the jungle!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 1, 2006)

*Wecome!!*

Welcome to the world of EMS! always keep learning and always be safe. and watch a few reruns of EMERGENCY! That's when I started my love affair with EMS! KMG365!!





markdavis_2 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> My name is Mark Davis. I live in Texas. I am a Current EMT Basic student at Angelina College, in Lufkin. I am excited about finishing my EMT-Basic Education and begiining my Life a a EMT .  Just wanted to say hey to all of yall.
> 
> -Mark


----------



## EMTalex (Oct 3, 2006)

hey mate! welcome, and prepare to be amazed. At what i dunno, but it will come!


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 27, 2006)

Best advice I got in EMT class was to sit next to the student who has done this job for years and is just recerting in a new system or reactivating their cert. 

Also, remember to ask even the stupid question you are embarrassed to ask because chances are, there's someone else in the class who has also missed the point.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 28, 2006)

*Welcome!!*

 Welcome! and remember, no question is ever stupid and always keep on learning!  Now here is your first homework assignment, what is "KMG365" ?


----------



## Para-Devil (Dec 11, 2006)

*Welcome and good luck!*

just a tip though, make sure ur on 911 and now a taxi service, unless thats fun for you but it wasnt for me, haha but welcome to the live, its a rewarding one and make sure u continue ur education!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 11, 2006)

Para Devil, welcome to the site. Please watch your typing and spelling.. having a hard time reading & deciphering them... 

R/r 911


----------



## us_linguist (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome! I'm new to the site and in the same boat you are  Starting EMT-B in January! Good luck! See you around the site! I love this place already!


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 11, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> Para Devil, welcome to the site. Please watch your typing and spelling.. having a hard time reading & deciphering them...
> 
> R/r 911



New rule. Anyone using "text message speak" on a forum gets sprayed with a firehose. Whether or not they're set on fire beforehand is a secret.


----------



## premedtim (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome! I'm about to join the ranks of the EMT students myself, registered for the class next semester and it starts in about a month. It should be interesting already having learned a lot of the information by reading an EMT book in advance but things update so often in the medical field it that I won't be surprised if I'm still clueless on the first day.


----------



## erik412 (Dec 27, 2006)

*New As Well*

Hi All,

Just finished EMT-B class two weeks ago and passed the practicals.  Now, I'm just waiting until the new computerized testing for NR in January.  It will be nice to get the results in 24-48 hours.  

Erik


----------



## EMS215 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey guys, im in the same boat as alot of you. I just finished my BLS class this month, sat for the NR Exam last thursday, now I'm playing the waiting game. It's been hell sitting around this last week waiting to see how I did.


----------



## Ignacio_emt_vn (Dec 28, 2006)

*Newbe here sort of*

Hello everyone, I just joined this community, didn't know there were communities for us EMS'ers. Just wanna say say hello to everybody.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome to the tribe! we yell and scream a bit, but by god we are a fun bunch!


----------



## BlytheEcho (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey everybody!

Just started the EMT-B class last month and am enjoying it so far.  The course is running on 2 campuses and that sucks.  We have to video-conference 2 nights a week and then I and my fellow classmate have to drive to the other campus one night a week.  Not too bad but i feel that we (the 2 of us a the closer campus) are getting the short end of the stick.  Occasionaly the video-conference doesn't work and we don't get the lecture.  Then it doesn't get posted on the web.  Then we can't download it for some reason.  We only get real skill/lab work 1 night a week and I think that may be a problem in the future.  At any rate, I think that if  I make it out of the course with a decent grade and pass the NR, I will be doing really, really, good.  

I wanted to go straight from the Emt-B course into EMT-P (Alabama doesn't offer the Intermediate for some reason)...what are your thoughts on that?  Working for a local service while going through the EMT-P course.


----------



## yowzer (Feb 6, 2007)

BlytheEcho said:


> Hey everybody!
> I wanted to go straight from the Emt-B course into EMT-P (Alabama doesn't offer the Intermediate for some reason)...what are your thoughts on that?  Working for a local service while going through the EMT-P course.



Work as a basic for a few years first. If you decide EMS isn't for you, it saves a great deal of investment of time and money. It gets you practice at the basics -- patient assessment, the routines of moving person to stretcher to ambulance to hospital bed, sizing up scenes, exposure to patients, both BSers and sick, giving reports, and so on. It's all stuff that you don't want to be worrying about during paramedic school, so you can concentrate on ALS-level care while the basics are second nature.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to the suck


----------



## worknplay (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome!!! I'm starting EMT-B March 8th! YESSSSS!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 8, 2007)

who the hell wants to be an intermediate?  get experience as an EMT and than go get the medic.


----------



## emtwannabe (Feb 8, 2007)

In Georgia, you don't have much of a choice. The state doesn't recognize -B certs, so we have to get the-I. The schools around my area recommend working for at least a year at the -I level before you apply for the medic class. 

So that's what I'll do, untill otherwise notified. 

Jeff


----------



## eging1451 (Feb 17, 2007)

firecoins said:


> who the hell wants to be an intermediate?  get experience as an EMT and than go get the medic.



Me. I'm a volunteer and I have a career and schooling outside of the EMT world. Paramedic is really out of the question for me but I'm highly interested in EMT-I certification in the future.


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 19, 2007)

firecoins said:


> who the hell wants to be an intermediate?  get experience as an EMT and than go get the medic.



I do, actually. I learn better by gradually building upon skills. Too many of our Paramedic programs out here (and there are only a couple!) seem to try to get you through school as fast as they can. I don't like that. I'd rather do the EMT-I classes for a while, gain experience and get things like IV sticks & a little EKG knowledge out of the way first, and *then* go on to EMT-P. 

I dunno. It just seems to work better for me. I don't like cram-style classes.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish our medical director would let us become EMT-I's  Only a few fire departments have what they call here is "expanded scope" I don't like "cram" classes either.:wacko:


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 20, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> I wish our medical director would let us become EMT-I's  Only a few fire departments have what they call here is "expanded scope" I don't like "cram" classes either.:wacko:



Only CCT-P has an expanded scope in our county. If there's one for the EMT-B, I can't find anything about it at all.

From our county protocols:

"In addition to those optional skills approved for all paramedics in 
Santa Clara County, CCT-P’s have an expanded scope that 
includes the administration of intravenous nitroglycerin, potassium 
chloride, lidocaine, amiodarone chloride, and heparin by pump, the 
use of automatic transport ventilators for ventilator dependent 
patients, and midazolam for sedation of ventilator and/or agitated 
patients. "


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 21, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> Only CCT-P has an expanded scope in our county. If there's one for the EMT-B, I can't find anything about it at all.
> 
> From our county protocols:
> 
> ...



I find this ironic that these are "expanded" scope, when most paramedic programs include these as the standard curriculum. Kinda make me wonder what they teach, if these are "above" the standard level ? 

This type of care is the "normal" Paramedic scope of care here. CCP is required to have more hemodynamic monitoring, in-depth ventilatory care, neonate, and in-depth pain management. 

R/r 911


----------



## reese919 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi all!  I'm currently a driver for a local ambulance service.  I just started about 2 weeks ago.  My current plans are to begin my EMT-B March 6th.  

I'm really looking forward to this new career.  My wife is already an EMT-B (she finished her classes and began work about 3 months ago) and she absolutely LOVES her job.  

More to come, I'm sure!  

Reese


----------



## MMiz (Feb 22, 2007)

reese919 said:


> Hi all!  I'm currently a driver for a local ambulance service.  I just started about 2 weeks ago.  My current plans are to begin my EMT-B March 6th.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this new career.  My wife is already an EMT-B (she finished her classes and began work about 3 months ago) and she absolutely LOVES her job.
> 
> ...


Welcome to EMTLife!

I hope you stick around and continue to post


----------



## disassociative (Feb 23, 2007)

Wait; I thought the new EMT-B CBT's offered next day results--at least that's what the video they send out to instructors says.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Reese!!  Welcome to the tribe and good studying in you new classes!


----------

